# [SOLVED] wicd not connection (sometimes)

## LonelyStar

Hi.

I have wicd 1.7.0_beta5 installed on gentoo. It works fine at home. But at work, it does nothing. I open the gui, clock on "connect" on the wired-network and it says forever "closing active connections". But the connection works if I just do sudo dhcpcd eth0 by hand.

Any Ideas or way I can debug this?

Thanks!

NathanLast edited by LonelyStar on Fri Jan 15, 2010 1:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

In free time can you show:

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## LonelyStar

Yes, of course:

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7300_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 15 Jan 2010 09:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6-r1, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -ftree-vectorize -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -ftree-vectorize -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch usersync"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/science /usr/local/portage/layman/mozilla /usr/local/portage/layman/kde /usr/local/portage/layman/qting-edge /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi afterimage alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cern cleartype cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-optimization cxx dbus directfb djvu dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gimp git gnuplot gnutls gpm graphics graphviz gstreamer gtk hal hlapi iconv id3tag imap ipv6 jpeg kde kpathsea laptop latex libnotify mad mbrola mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses netbeans nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl phonon pmu png ppds pppd preview-latex pstricks python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection science screenshot sdl semantic-desktop session sidebar spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stroke subversion svg sysfs tcpd thinkpad thunar tiff timidity tk tools trayer truetype unicode usb utils vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis webkit x264 xcb xcomposite xft xinerama xml xorg xrandr xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda_intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## d2_racing

There is some bug with the latest version.

Try to downgrade your wicd and retry.

----------

## LonelyStar

works, thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

